# Good Thing I'm Checking My Equipment



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

4 years ago a friend of mine travelled america with this vee-plow as a gift for the King of Obsolete. i picked it up 1200 kms south of here because his fancy semi would not have like the roads for some reason. here is us loading the vee-plow in to my Screaming Ford.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/loose_ends_tour_oct_2004_WEBPAGE.htm

now i decided to weld the plow back together to get it to fit the BISMARK cat.

http://kingofobsolete.ca/d6_9u_named_bismark_webpage.htm

of course i don't have any cement floor to work on so i put the vee-plow on the linn tractor trailer to get it level and straight. i can use the lines of the trailer to guide me.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

today was a good day in the KINGDOM on the vee-plow. the fellow who cut the plow in half did a really nice job so welding it back together was a lot easier then i thought it would be. but then again i have had 4 years to think about how i was going to do it. it got the 2 pieces lined up and used jacks, chain hoists and racket straps and the vee-plow came together. did some nice uphand with the mig and a filler rod to fill in the gap on the plow part then followed with some really nice 7018 which i did nice and wide. the frame part i beveled and burned some nice 7018 again. then when i moved the arms, i did some long tacks with 1/8 and then brought out the "manly" 3/16 in 7018. 3 nice passes to make things look professional. in the morning, i'll flip the vee-plow for some more welds.
also all the measuring and thinking made my brain hurt, so ice cold beverage is now taking the pain away, LOL.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

as always KoO...great pictures! that guy did a damn good job welding that V back together. looks like some of the trees in the background are getting naked...whens the snow start to fall up there?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

thansk, i'm getting smart this year and taking a month to do outside work on the cats. then spend the rest of the winter in my little shop doing the small detail work. this vee-plow would have been great fun in january at -45C, it will take me 24 hours of welding to finish the vee-plow but in january it would take almost 50 hours to weld it back together. fighting the cold and trying to get things to fit. 
we have snow to stay on the last week of october but we can get 8" overnight in september which will stay for a week.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

another good day in the KINGDOM, got up and was welding with my long underwear on since it was 0C. i cheated and flipped the vee-plow over and over for best flat welds but i had to do some uphand.

put the vee-plow on the BISMARK and it looks good plus i have room to work in the front of the machine. so 24 hours welding, one grinder blade and several air arc rods got the job done.

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

looks great KoO. if only Boss made their V-XT with as much bracing and strength!


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

i had a vee-plow boss on my 1993 chevy diesel 4x4 and i made more money with the vee-plow on the FAMOUS BLACK CAT. after about 2 years the vee-plow died from bouncing off every rock in the great white north.

after spending 3 longs days, i have the track pads changed on the one side of the BISMARK. next time i'll be buying a 3/4 drive impact wrench or even better a 1" one will work even better, LOL.
i also got the air arc out and cleaned up the birdsh*t welds on the winch plus chased the cracks in the fenders. with the fenders mount i moved the BISMARK out of the way to work on the d6 9u known as ROLLER-LESS.

i have to wait for the bell-housing to be drilled out for the electric starter then i can pop the motor back in, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Hey I got a question for yah KING. I know you spend alot of time rebuilding all this equipment, why not also repaint it as well?


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

painting is next on the list to do. i want a nice sand blaster and really good paint gun to make the cats look like they are ready for a richie brothers sale, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

looks like you have your hands full with that project. whats your estimated time that youll have it finished in ???


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

ServiceOnSite, yes i have a few propjects and i have to think ahead. this $600.00 worth of seals took almost a month to get. first i have to figure out the part numbers (up grading 60 year old numbers is fun), then order them and wait for them to get "all" the parts in before shipping. then it takes up to 4 days to get to the KINGDOM. now i'm working outside to get as much as i can get done before the snow comes. once the snow is here i'm in my little shop working on the equipment. 
when it is time to plow the cat train trails, the equipment should be ready i hope, LOL

thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------



## KingofObsolete (Jan 22, 2006)

just a quick update, after i got back to the KINGDOM from canadian turkey day, my dad had open heart surgery. now i have been in the south for month helping out and miss working on my equipment. when i return to the KINGDOM in the first part of december, i'll have lots of work getting things ready. 

since i'm self employed, i been selling my first book to pay my bills in the south. it is kind of like having a reverse credit card, LOL


thansk
KoO
Published Author


----------

